# The Engineer's way to paint your nails....



## Karren (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm always looking for a quicker and easier way to do anything.... rather spend less time getting ready and more time out enjoying myself.. lol So today I came up with a new system for doing my nails.... Plain old enamal spray paint... on my stick-on nails... Worked great!! Two or three coats and ready to go!!! lol Don't really know if it's an engineer thingy, or a guy thingy or a guy engineer thingy....







Karren


----------



## Anna (Sep 28, 2007)

omg! thats great. i love it. its definantly a guy thing.evil one has asked me many times why they dont have spray on nail polish


----------



## Karren (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL I feel a business opertunity coming on!!! Last one to the patent office...... lol


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL, love the title of this thread!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 28, 2007)

I posted on your blog how brilliant this is. I just don't think a woman would have thought of that kind of paint.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2007)

siiiiickness, youre a genious love! i dont think a woman would have thought of this i agree

more power to you, the best of both worlds


----------



## princessmich (Sep 28, 2007)

Karren, you're so terribly smart in the good way that is


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 28, 2007)

hahaha that is awesome.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 28, 2007)

lol. genius


----------



## Karren (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL Maybe it's the lazy factor!! hehe But 2 or 3 coats is very thin so i can change the color or the finish when ever I want... The red is a satin finish but I could have sprayed them glossy or matte.... Maybe I better call Wal-mart and have them move a few cans of spray paint over into the cosmetics isle... by the nails..


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang! I love anything that works well! Kudos to you!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

hehe that works!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 28, 2007)

Karren, seriously..........you could be friggin rich. patent this idea now!!!! For real nails, you'd have to come up with some kind of mitt that could be placed over the hand only exposing the nails. Come on, we could all test the products for you.


----------



## Karren (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL Kelly.... I'll bet after the pattent atourney's fees and everything else... I'd end up loosing money!! here's the results.....


----------



## Bexy (Sep 28, 2007)

They look great. Streak free and you do not have to worry about getting paint on the cuticle. Great idea. I wish it was that easy to paint real nails.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 29, 2007)

Smart thinking





That red is such a pretty colour!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 29, 2007)

well hey, pros use airbrushes for applying makeup, so why not the same for nails?


----------



## Anthea (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahh I knew I would find this here. Well done lol


----------



## PinkChanelGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

cool


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2007)

genius !


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Seriously brilliant =)


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 1, 2007)

good idea... isn't the paint toxic though? gotta be careful if you are nail bitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should come up with a spray that stays on nails and washes off easily from the skin... this would make you rich!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, Karen thats great. I would have never thought of doing that.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 2, 2007)

_Good idea!



_


----------



## Christie ann (Oct 5, 2007)

Karren, Between your blog and these posts I am cracking up. Are you this creative at work? The engineering profession will never be the same.


----------



## Karren (Oct 6, 2007)

I am know as the "go to "girl"" when things need to be done!! lol


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, this is such a great idea! Too bad I don't use stick ons but, this will work wonders for you!


----------



## Maysie (Oct 6, 2007)

this is so brilliant!


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 6, 2007)

Niiiice!! Thats such a great idea!!


----------



## tvmichellenh (Oct 7, 2007)

Karen as always you offer such kewl tips and techniques for the rst of us. Keep it up


----------



## Beth3 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Karren, If you go to a hobby store they carry all kinds of colors for model planes and cars. I bet you could find many choices there. I may have to look into this myself.LOL


----------



## Raze (Mar 5, 2008)

How wicked would Chrome look? with that mirror finish? hummm I love to be different!


----------



## Kerrie s (Mar 7, 2008)

ok ok ... i give up...how do you get em to dry ...microwave or heat lamps? and then can you just take em to the car wash for a wash and wax... sounds trendy.

Big advantage... you can get cover more nails with a spray can than a bottle and two if you use enamel undercoat... no rusting!

I like your spray stencil.

Such a clever girl! ( do you carry the spray bomb in your purse for touch ups?_)


----------



## Karren (Mar 7, 2008)

Funny girl Kerrie!! Matter of fact these things are so durable I've worn them over 10 times and the still look great.. Haven't chipped, cracked.. Nothing!! Now I need to find some to fit my toes and I can sell all my nail polish!! Hahaha


----------



## Lia (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you have any others to show us?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool!! A wonderful idea!


----------



## Karren (Mar 14, 2008)

This thread reminds me...... I need a new can of spray paint!! Hahaha


----------



## Darla (Mar 14, 2008)

and just think you could even go with an epoxy paint and your color would NEVER come off. and it would greatly strengthen the nails as well. It would almost be like having little knives at the end of your fingers....

(after 30 sec of reflection) me-thinks some people may not like that idea....


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 14, 2008)

people do use airbrushes for nails, mostly acrylic nails but i think they just do it for design, but it would prob work for karren's idea.

cause while spray paint seems to work wonderfully i feel like there would be a limited amount of colors ( i could be wrong im not an expert on spray paint)


----------



## Darla (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif people do use airbrushes for nails, mostly acrylic nails but i think they just do it for design, but it would prob work for karren's idea. there goes the patent idea!


----------



## Karren (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah..... Opi stock just dropped 15%.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 14, 2008)

Karren is too much!

LMAO!!!


----------



## krazykid90 (Mar 14, 2008)

What a great idea!


----------

